# This sucks...



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a really cool friend, but i recently found out that he put an aftermarket muffler and new rims on his *88 CRX DX* i dont know what to do... run him over with my 240, try to give him a lecture. He has done no engine work except buy a cone air filter, he said that he doesnt want to do an engine swap cause his car doesnt need it. 

This is just really dissapointing, any one else have stories like this?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i likthe crx... call me a ricer but i think it looks cool


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

well anyone can like the way the CRX looks but the DX engine is a single cam and its also just about the weakest engine in the world.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my 240sx has a single cam
gotta love the SOHC  

 ( i defend the SOHC, as i defend the "truck engine") 

so noe one go dissing my KA24E


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

Not saying single cam engines are weak i am saying honda makes the weakest SOHCs in the world and the crx one is sooo pathetic, gaygayagayagay ricers take those and bling bling them up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat but don't underestimate the crx if he ever gets a brain he will figure out that with a swap (not sure wut engine cuz i'm not familiar with hondas that well) his car can be quick and weigh a feather. i wish i had a crx i would get one with my 240sx the two underdogs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd swap in a newer SOHC VTEC if i had a crx. i almost bought one a while ago too. i think they better show cars then they do go cars tho. just my opinion.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

leave the poor kid alone... let him keep his slow car slow...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have a good friend that is modding up a geo metro and is gonna get a integra type r later.. he has a neon shift knob, a fart can, and a neon led squirters.. i would argue with him and give him a lecture about ricing cars but he weighs 260lbs, squats 500lbs, benches 320, powercleans 265, and is the strongest/best linemen we have at our school so i'll think i'll shuddup..for now


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

ahh, i know all to well about this rice disease  see it too often. its cheaper for people to look fast, rather than go fast.

on the subject that honda engine, my mate has a gen 1 CRX with over 250,000km on it, he trashes the absolute shite out of it as its his bunky, its had no problems with it, he even strapped on a supercharger for a little while, it still runs, well at that, does like 15s or something, haha. he paid $AUSD750 for it.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Who cares if it is a SOHC by honda. You could EASILY trubo that thing for under 1000. So many people make shit for Hondas, the price HAS to come down to compete. I would take a SOHC D15 or whatever it is, strap a kit on it and piss all on your 240. Those things are quick. And why dog your friend for gettign rims and a muffler. Not everyone wants to go balls out and get a swap. Swap..swap...swap. Work with what you have. I am swapping because I my KA was beat to shit and not taken care of properly by the previous owners. Then the head gasket blew. Why rebuild that shit for 2200 (I aint doing it myself...no time for that labor intensive project). He could do all the bolt ons and pretty much piss all over a stock 240. What is a DX....did the models go DX then HF then SI??. We are talking a 5 or 600 lb difference. MY 240 weighs in at 2700 I think it says on ym title cant remember. My friend gave me the title to his CRX and it sayed 1700 with a B16. If I can get it from the shitty owner, I can hasve it, but that is another thread


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That SOHC crx may have a weak engine but cuz that car only weighs like 2 lbs it moves nicely. All he has to do is throw a GSR in there and he will spank us un-modified nissans. Well the older models that is. I dunno, I dont like hondas but when they are as light as the crx and a semi-powerful motor those things fly.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

with just a filter and exhaust, yeah, its probably slow as shit, but turbo kits are cheap as [email protected]#k for crx's. granted, a D16 with stock internals will still only have like ~160-180hp, but in a 2000lb car that's plenty to hang with mustinks and camaros. i would obviously rather have my 240, where a turbo kit with a few mods will spit out 300hp and outrun a corvette, but for a cheap car with cheap mods it could end up a nice quick, nimble street car. now if he just leaves it with a fart can, filter, rims, springs and clear lights, thats stupid as hell. rice sucks @$$.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I am nmot dissing CRX. i am dissing the face that he is buying bling bling for his car and plans on never doing any engine work.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

it ISNT your car. Some people like bling bling over forged pistons. Some people are so judgemental. I am rice too then. When I had my Altima, I had a "fart can" and no engine work. IS that rice??? Maybe he is doing his shit in spurts. Maybe he will get into engine later or turbo later. Fuck rice. That is the gayest most overused term ever


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *it ISNT your car. Some people like bling bling over forged pistons. Some people are so judgemental. I am rice too then. When I had my Altima, I had a "fart can" and no engine work. IS that rice??? Maybe he is doing his shit in spurts. Maybe he will get into engine later or turbo later. Fuck rice. That is the gayest most overused term ever *


GOOD FUCKEN SHIT! YOU ARE THE FUCKEN MAN! Finally someone spoke out about that stupid word "RICE". The most retarded thing ever. Can anyone actually define rice?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i define rice as anything that is done without taste. things like too many decals of companies you never heard of, things like APC stickers, clear tails on an otherwise stock car, etc etc... but people can be ricers too. the ones who drive things like beretta's and older grand ams and try to make them look good and go fast but they never really will. damn stupid people.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, I don't really give a shit what you do to your car...the only things that really piss me off are 1) VTEC logos on cars without VTEC, and 2) like blackSER said, stickers EVERYWHERE. If I gave a shit about what your civic had in it, I would rip off that cheap excuse for a hood and check myself.

-Matt


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i define rice as a grain that turns white when you cook it and tastes good with kimchi 

i define rice as anything that you have on the car to make it "LOOK" like it's faster.. many ricers have i/h/e but that's not gonna get your honduh civic to run constant 12's.. stickers, neon lights, airplane wings, 30 pound rims, NNNNNAAAAWWWWZZZ.. (ricers think all they have to get is Nos and push the button while racing to have a 10 second car..i hope they mess up their car very badly)

riced out tank









sweet wing dood!!!









i love your stickers









toyota paseo vtec 









nice rice!!!









the owner of this car has an identity crisis..








mitsubishi sebering/eclipse type jx ehh??

*drool* statin wagon!!!









"my lights are MUCH brighter than your HID!!!"









ricers = deserve to die


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe someone took up alot of bandwith today


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *GOOD FUCKEN SHIT! YOU ARE THE FUCKEN MAN! Finally someone spoke out about that stupid word "RICE". The most retarded thing ever. Can anyone actually define rice? *


yo what part of so cal you from......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the pix i have posted is what i consider to be "hardcore ricers". they devote themselves, money, and time into putting ANYTHING that makes the car LOOK faster. ANYTHING!! VTEC sticker on a toyota, Type R sticker on a civic, a Supra wing on a Camry, a 4" chrome exhaust tip. and they OVER DO IT way too much..

in my opinion, ricers care only about "looks" of the car. basically showcase.. flashier the car is to turn heads, the better. it doesn't matter if the guy is flipping the driver off because he has way too much stickers.. all they wanted was some attention.

Stickers: they (ricers) have realized that putting stickers on your car will make your car noticeable and they do it because the real racers have it. F1, rally, JGTC, drag.. of course all these stickers are their sponsors but ricers don't know any better. as De La Rocha has mentioned.. if we are interested in your car enough, we will ask you to pop the hood..not just look at all your aem, nos, vtec, type r stickers..

body kits: once again, trying to imitate real race cars. body kits will give you better aerodynamics..such as the top secret supra, veilside r34 street drag, jun supra, etc i don't know of any riced out cars that would NEED a body kit. the cars don't go fast enough anyways so why do you need a body kit?? same with a wing..i know some ppl will argue that a wing helps at almost all speeds but i don't think any ricers need downforce.. also, ricers usually purchase cheap body kits or do the job themselves to save money. this leads to poor quality body kits that do not fit well and looks awkward. do-it-yourself-paint-jobs do not exist unless you are a professional yourself.. ricers believe that with the money you save by purchasing cheaper parts, they will have more money for other stuff..like neon lights

neon lights: once again, flashier the better. what's flashier than neon lights?? maybe those wanna be HID lights or strobe lights but that's a different story.. neon lights make the car much more noticeable during night.. and that's what ricers want. some attention.

what really annoys me is that i would see rice rockets drive up to V8's and start revving their engine.. it makes me get mad as well as sorry feel for the driver of both cars. i feel sorry for the rice rocket driver because he is like a freshmen try to start something with the starting varsity quarterback and i feel sorry the v8 driver because he is receiving no respect from these "rice rocket driving punk ass bitches"..starting varsity quarterback not receiving respect from a freshmen.. usually, the v8 will just take a normal start and drive normally.. the rice rockets will fire out from the line and think they are "badass"

i believe as well as many other, that the fast and the furious had a big role into creating more ricers. if we travel a few years before tf&tf came out, ricers were less common and if there were ricers, they were pretty decent..if i remember. there weren't no fart cans that would wake you up at 2 in the morning and cops didn't pull almost any import with a teen in it. i will admit that i will give full respect if i see a well done civic. i wouldn't call it rice. i would call it a "very nice looking, well done civic" i will admit, i used to LOVE tf&tf. i bought the dvd the first day it came out and watched it twice a day. i memorized the whole movie/script and i used to annoy the crap out of my parents because that's all i did all day. ADMIT IT PEOPLE!!! WHEN YOU SAW TF&TF, YOU THOUGHT SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE "TIGHT"

as of today, i feel like ricers are slowly disappearing. at least here in az.. i believe it's because we bash on them so much that it has drove them away. hopefully from rice but i hope not from their love for imports/racing.. anyways, i still despise overdone flashy imports (rice rockets as some would call it) but i believe that a clean and nice looking car done in good taste deserve some respect.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i still like the FnF cars  
i still think that movie is the shit  
i'm serious


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

eh... the moment i saw the colors on paul walker's car in the movie, i said... 'eh?'... in the original movie, vin diesel drove the only desirably set-up cars (likely he got to pick his own)... in the new one, it looks like they're all rice...  ...even the guy who contributed the skyline HATED what the movie people did to it!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think neons are tight. seriously. I have a little LED to plug a hole in my center console. It is small though. I will probably put some black neons i my car. That glow effect on your clothes is nice to me. I look at it, call me a ricer..I dont care. I do what I like. As long as I have the go to back up my show who cares. I have rice in me. Always will. I hate elitists tuners who dog on other people. ESPECAILY nissan drivers. Sorry to say, but most of the ones i know are assholes. LOL seriously. Like they are so much better than Hondas and others. I'm like you are fixing up a fucking Altima and have the nerve to dog on a civic?? Come on now. same with the Maxima. Same with the Sentra. And the defense is always tourque this tourque that. Howmnay 9 sec Hondas you seena d how many 9 sec nissans you seen. rest my case. I found my S13 on accident. I was looking for a "real" sports car.....a Z32. Too expensive. And then I ame across the 240's. I never knew what a 240 was shit you not until this year. And the only reason I knew what an SR20 was is because at the altima boards newbs ask that question every damn day. Yo, can I swap a SR20 in my Altima I had Z32 on the brain. Anyway enough rambling.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *yo what part of so cal you from...... *


I'm from the glendale/burbank area. I see people that have cars like that all the time. But I think rice is the stupidest word. Why can't we just call it ugly or retarded or something. I dunno I guess I am just annoyed by that word "rice", cuz it doesnt really have a meaning. To some people rice is making their entire car JDM, to others its putting on stickers, to some its putting on stuff that wont do anything for their car what so ever. So I just think that word rice is played out cuz everybody uses for somethin different, which would make anyone who ever touches or does anything to their car "rice"

I mean that would make me rice then, cuz I got a couple of gauges in my car. To people who dont know me I have a voltage gauge cuz of my system but if someone sees it they would think I put a air/fuel gauge just to make it look fast. If its like that then fuck it i'm rice too. But the fact remains that if someone is gonna do somethin to their car, that someone else doesnt approve of, automatically he gets labeled rice. And I think thats retarded. Cuz he/she didnt use ur money to do his modifications so who are you or me to judge them?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *I'm from the glendale/burbank area. I see people that have cars like that all the time. But I think rice is the stupidest word. Why can't we just call it ugly or retarded or something. I dunno I guess I am just annoyed by that word "rice", cuz it doesnt really have a meaning. To some people rice is making their entire car JDM, to others its putting on stickers, to some its putting on stuff that wont do anything for their car what so ever. So I just think that word rice is played out cuz everybody uses for somethin different, which would make anyone who ever touches or does anything to their car "rice"
> 
> I mean that would make me rice then, cuz I got a couple of gauges in my car. To people who dont know me I have a voltage gauge cuz of my system but if someone sees it they would think I put a air/fuel gauge just to make it look fast. If its like that then fuck it i'm rice too. But the fact remains that if someone is gonna do somethin to their car, that someone else doesnt approve of, automatically he gets labeled rice. And I think thats retarded. Cuz he/she didnt use ur money to do his modifications so who are you or me to judge them? *


Good shit. I like that. I am rice all fucking day. i am going to have my big ass monster tach with a shift light, black neons in my car, my red LED in my center console, who cares. I dont care what any elitists ****** has to say about me or my car.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 3 15 inch black lights in my car, a voltage gauge and boost gauge(but no boost just using vacuum), 2 inch drop, 2.5 inch exhaust pipe, and a bumpin sound system. Now if that makes me rice according to u guys then so be it. But i'm not fixing up my car to other peoples likings, i'm fixing it up to my likings.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *I have 3 15 inch black lights in my car, a voltage gauge and boost gauge(but no boost just using vacuum), 2 inch drop, 2.5 inch exhaust pipe, and a bumpin sound system. Now if that makes me rice according to u guys then so be it. But i'm not fixing up my car to other peoples likings, i'm fixing it up to my likings. *


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???!!!!! 

A fart can with NO engine work. You shame the 240. Get out of my nissan. 2in drop. MAN you SUPER rice....you are rice a roni. You from frisco. LOL whatever....you car sounds cool. I want a 2in drop. My friend got some teins with a 1.75 I think and I wasnt liking it. i am thinking 2in. I am debating. Should I go 2.5 or 3" exhaust. most peopel say 2.5 is enough for boost, but I hear minimum 3. Problem is the shops around here wont do 3"...*******

Got word my RB20 is shipping tomorrow. Man I should be RBing hopefull soon


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok what i think is rice is a word originally used by domestic car lovers....real american muscle cars who just hated seeing japanese cars with no engine work,lots of stickers of shit they dont have, rims,lowered,exhaust, and yea you all know whats "ricey"... personally i feel a bit hipicritical saying stuff is rice since we all drive nissans which are also asain. but i do call stuff rice cause people who do that stuff annoy me.MOST of the kids who do that to cars often drive hondas and are ignorent as hell. my brother beat one civic all "riced up" by 13 car lenghts...**** like that just give us import racers a bad reputation.thats why nobody likes it when people make their car look all pretty and dont so much as plan any real engine work besides shiny hoses and clamps, and a big cold air intake....thats it


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

rice is a stupid term. do whatever you want to your own car thats what you bought it for. remember the same goes for others so back off them too, some like show, some like go. i dont understand how people can bash others cars, especially if they put work into it, i respect any time and effort put into a car civic or ferrari...nothing like working on your car and being proud of it only to have someone laugh at you

just my opinion


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well this is where the term ricer came from 
azn's used to be like big into modding the cars, then they just stopped caring and made there car looks fast
then the white man came along and brought forth a disease to the azn's and now everyone who drives an import is a ricer


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Kelso said:


> *ok what i think is rice is a word originally used by domestic car lovers....real american muscle cars who just hated seeing japanese cars with no engine work,lots of stickers of shit they dont have, rims,lowered,exhaust, and yea you all know whats "ricey"... personally i feel a bit hipicritical saying stuff is rice since we all drive nissans which are also asain. but i do call stuff rice cause people who do that stuff annoy me.MOST of the kids who do that to cars often drive hondas and are ignorent as hell. my brother beat one civic all "riced up" by 13 car lenghts...**** like that just give us import racers a bad reputation.thats why nobody likes it when people make their car look all pretty and dont so much as plan any real engine work besides shiny hoses and clamps, and a big cold air intake....thats it *


Know what I saw yesterday. A fricking mustang with kanji logoed seat covers. Who cares. Whats wrong with an intake and shiny hoses??? I think Nissan owners and domestic owners who call "mostly" honda owners rice are dumb ass ****. Does that make you gay??? Sure I will say people go more show than go. Who cares. Who cares if you have a bad name. i like being the underdog. let some mustang driver think he will own me in my rice burner. i like that. Then when I whoop that ass, oh its just a nissan...trying to save face. Honestly i think the whole domestic vs import thing is dumb too. If you want respect from them...go drive a ford. I like drivign in style. I am going to rice out my altima. get some coilovers for a drop int eh summer and a raise int he winter. Nice rims. Maybe add a spoiler (OEM of course). No engne work, so I must be rice. Ill be glad when that term is played out and not used anymore.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey have u guys seen that PEPSI commerial where that hispanic guy is like fixing up his car (think its a civic only seen it twice). does anyone kno wut he installed? i want that. that shit looks OFF DA HOOK!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nvm guys he put hydrolics  
i think imma do that with a system yay


----------

